# anxiety and nervousness and hypothyroidism



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I know these are symptoms of being hyperthyroid and I had the symptoms when I was suffering from an overactive thyroid, just wondering if they are symptoms of an under active thyroid aswell.

thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> I know these are symptoms of being hyperthyroid and I had the symptoms when I was suffering from an overactive thyroid, just wondering if they are symptoms of an under active thyroid aswell.
> 
> thanks


They can be. Symptoms do cross over. Low ferritin can do this as well. The best thing would be to call your doctor, get labs and see where you are at with all of this.

Are you having arrhythmia?

Of course, it's a holiday weekend and these things just seem to happen when there are no doctors about.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, it is possible, but I agree with Andros that there might be something else going on.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

no I don't have arrythimia


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> no I don't have arrythimia


That's a good sign. Have you taken your BP, pulse rate, temperature..............basic stuff like that?


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

my blood pressure is a bit on the high normal side, doctor is getting me to do some diet changes first before putting me on medication. I think it's the stress, I tend to worry alot which I know is useless really. It could be that I might have low iron or not eating properly. I might get that checked out.

I am though feeling better since I started thyroxine, last night was the first night I slept all the way through in 12 months and woke up feeling fresh.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> my blood pressure is a bit on the high normal side, doctor is getting me to do some diet changes first before putting me on medication. I think it's the stress, I tend to worry alot which I know is useless really. It could be that I might have low iron or not eating properly. I might get that checked out.
> 
> I am though feeling better since I started thyroxine, last night was the first night I slept all the way through in 12 months and woke up feeling fresh.


I am very glad to hear that you slept soundly. That right there is a giant leap in the right direction.

Hope you do get your ferritin checked. It should be 50 to 100, the closer to 100, the better.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Hello, yes iron can make you feel jittery too...but I know for myself low thyroid can cause unsettled feelings as well cause its an extra stress on your body when its not working well. Thats my theory. For me it when away when they upped my thyroid dose, that jittery feeling went away. Just eat healthy and raw food as much as possible, less pasta and less bread.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I slept all through last night aswell. Feels great to be able to sleep through without waking up every hour.

The thyroid medication seems to be going well, they do give me heaps of energy especially after I take them in the morning, is this normal. I am only on a low dose.


----------

